# Ogólne > Badania >  hormon wzrostu

## tomek19

Witam, chcę jeszcze urosnąć, jest to moim jednym z większych marzeń obecnie.. Jestem najniższy w klasie, chodzę do 1 liceum, mam 16 lat, jestem z października.. 170cm wzrostu i 64kg. Miałem robione badania u endykronologa i testosteron wyszedł mi coś około 885 na 1110 (podobne liczby, nie pamiętam dokładnie), ale hormon wzrostu wyszedł mi na 0,08 gdzie norma jest od 0,22 do 12,20.. Dostałem od endykronologa tabletki o nazwie Euthrox i zalecał mi brać po jednej kapsułce na czczo po 25mg.. Mam szanse urosnąć, co z tym hormonem (ten wynik nie zdążył dojść na wizytę z lekarzem i doszedł sam testosteron) dostanę jakiś hormon?

----------


## Karaoke

Karłem to Ty nie jesteś więc mocno wątpliwe jest czy Ci podadzą ten hormon, a poza tym panowie rosną tak mniej więcej do 23 r.ż. więc masz szansę na jeszcze parę cm.

----------


## tomek19

> Karłem to Ty nie jesteś więc mocno wątpliwe jest czy Ci podadzą ten hormon, a poza tym panowie rosną tak mniej więcej do 23 r.ż. więc masz szansę na jeszcze parę cm.


wiem, że nie jestem karłem ale jednak ten wzrostu jest uciążliwy.. jestem niski i nie oszukujmy się, dodatkowo ćwiczę boks i dobrze mi idzie ale blokadą dalszego rozwoju jest też sam wzrost.. a te 8-10cm naprawdę dużo by zmieniły..

----------


## tomek19

> Karłem to Ty nie jesteś więc mocno wątpliwe jest czy Ci podadzą ten hormon, a poza tym panowie rosną tak mniej więcej do 23 r.ż. więc masz szansę na jeszcze parę cm.


wiem, że nie jestem karłem ale jednak ten wzrostu jest uciążliwy.. jestem niski i nie oszukujmy się, dodatkowo ćwiczę boks i dobrze mi idzie ale blokadą dalszego rozwoju jest też sam wzrost.. a te 8-10cm naprawdę dużo by zmieniły..

----------


## tomek19

odświeżam...

----------


## Diagnostyka

Ten lek stosowany jest raczej w chorobach tarczycy, a nie w niedoborze hormonu wzrostu ? Poziom hormonu wzrostu masz niski, ale nie powinieneś myśleć o suplementacji sztucznymi hormonami. Poziom testosteronu masz dobry, może warto zweryfikować wynik jeszcze raz, gdyż błędy też się zdarzają ? Jeśli rodzice też nie grzeszą wzrostem, na prawdę nie ma sensu iść w tą stronę, gdyż zyskasz najwyżej 3 cm, a organizm swoje dostanie.

----------

